
Cytoplasmofrupturedfrogeggs organizes into cell-likes with the ability to divide - rolph
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-cytoplasm-ruptured-frog-eggs-cell-like.html
======
_Microft
In my opinion modifications to overly long titles are acceptable to fit it
into the character limit (assuming that you do not turn it into click-bait in
the process;).

I think _Cytoplasm of ruptured frog eggs organizes into cell-likes that can
divide_ might be fine?

------
rolph
actual title prior to truncation

"Cytoplasm of ruptured frog eggs organizes into cell-like structures that
retain the ability to divide."

